# Doctors near Disney world



## Angela White Berg (Jan 9, 2014)

My daughter is currently having an IBS flare up. She leave for a Disney internship in 2 weeks. Looking for GI doctor recommendations as she will be starting immuron for this flare up. Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you mean the immunospressive drug used for Inflammatory Bowel Disease? Because that usually isn't used to treat IBS (irritable bowel syndrome).

Because that may make a difference for recommendations.


----------



## Angela White Berg (Jan 9, 2014)

Kathleen M. said:


> Do you mean the immunospressive drug used for Inflammatory Bowel Disease? Because that usually isn't used to treat IBS (irritable bowel syndrome).
> 
> Because that may make a difference for recommendations.


Yes also called 6mp. She has severe ulcerative collitis.


----------

